# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Which African Airlines Are Safe?

## Traveler

Have you ever travelled with any African airlines?
What were your experiences?
I was reading an article about an Ethiopian Aircraft which crashed early this morning which has left tragic marks on the airline's impeccableafety record.

Out of your experience which African airlines are the safest?

Have you ever travelled by Egypt's airlines? I find them the worst of all. I had such a bad experience, ....travelling in mid August from Eypt to Greece with no aircondition at all, and with different sounds which could be heard while flying. I was SO scared thinking that it would be my last trip.
I found South Africa Airlines quite safe with very friendly staff and very professional on the contrary!

----------


## anthonysmith

Ethiopian Airlines is one of the safest airline in the world.Although African carriers account for more air accidents than airlines from any other continent, Ethiopian Airlines.

----------


## hotelmymood

There are so many pre-Columbian gold is where you, I do not regret losing the Gold Museum, Jade, and while I do not regret losing the Museo de Jade

----------


## justinthomsan

Ethiopian Airlines is one of the safest airline in the world.Although African carriers account for more air accidents than airlines from any other continent, Ethiopian Airlines.

----------


## mikehussy

The recent Ethiopian airlines crash in Lebanon is a red flag to those who believe no good can come out of aviation in Africa. In rebuttal, remember that Ethiopian Airways, along with south African Airways and Kenya Airways, has a better safety record than many European airlines.

----------


## mousfrench

Thanks for given here all information, I really don't know about the African flight's. As per my knowledge the Ethiopian Airlines is good. If you know much about the Ethiopian Airlines then you can share with us.

----------


## davidsmith36

There are such a variety of pre-Columbian gold is the place you, I don't lament losing the Gold Museum, Jade, keeping in mind I don't lament losing the Museo de Jade .Ethiopian Airlines is one of the most secure aircraft in the world.Although African transporters represent more air mishaps than carriers from whatever other landmass, Ethiopian Airlines.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Till date a better safety record have created European airlines.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Ethiopian Airlines is one of the safest airline in the world,So I think it only considered safe airline from all point of view.

----------


## Adamjones

African airlines have worked to improve safety and reliability to obtain eight spots in the top 100 global airlines, according to rating agency Skytrax.
The 5 best African airlines:-
1. Air Austral
2. EgyptAir
3. Mango
4. South African Airways
5. Air Seychelles

----------

